# Ex Forces Motorhomers Reunited?



## peejay

Hi;

A long time ago on MHFacts there was a great thread about members who used to be in the Armed Forces, for the life of me I can't find it, so I thought it might be worth starting a new post.
If you are still serving or are Ex-Forces please give a quick resume here, I know there are loads of you out there. 
I'll start the ball rolling.....

RAF MT Driver
Joined 1974,
RAF Swinderby, basic training Mar 74
RAF St Athan, driver training Apr 74
RAF Mountbatten 74 - 76
RAF Gutersloh, 76 - 80
RAF Scampton, 80 - 84
RAF Coningsby, 84 - 96 then demob.

Various detachments throughout that spring to mind...
Kinloss
Marham
Belize
Gander
Cyprus
Falklands
Alaska

Still at RAF Coningsby as a Civilian Senior Supervisor in Transport/Logistics...

Army/Navy/RAF/Marines/Wherever you did your bit, stick your info here, its a small world, you never know, you might find someone you used to know/serve with.........

pete


----------



## solentviews

OK Peejay you asked for it.
Joined the Royal Navy in February 1958 as a boy signaller
Left in 1969 as a Leading Radio Operator (Tactical)
Was in the reserves until 1975.
Joined the Royal fleet Auxiliary and left in 1979 rejoining in 1980 because of redundancy.
Left in 2002 as a CPO communicator.
Took up job teaching my subject at local Naval Base in 2003 teaching same subject and am still there.
65 one month today, intend to continue instructing for at least the next year.

Have travelled to many places in the world but Australia has always evaded me.

Visual communications has always been my subject and it is still taught today.
Light and flags are still being used throughout the world despite advances in technology.

Have to admit some of the things I teach I learned in training nearly 50 years ago and have never used outside the classroom but I guess thats progress!

Still get a kick out of teaching my students.
Ian


----------



## 104608

Joined the Royal Navy in 1977 as a Writer
Served in HMS AVENGER 79-80 and then became an aircrewman

Served 826/814NAS 81-83.....various places on various carriers and RFAs including the Falklands.

84-87....Joint Acoustic Analysis Centre, Teddington

87-90.....826 NAS.....mostly RFAs and Type 22 Frigates...did a great trip up the St Lawrence Seaway in Canada....very memorable.

91-96.....worked for the US Navy at various RAF bases in the UK and in Washington DC, Norfolk VA and Virginia Beech.

97-2000...819NAS as the Chief Aircrewman and Deputy Operations Officer from where I retired.....yippe......miss all the trips and the guys though.....still live half a mile from my final squadron base at Prestwick Airport.

Life as a civvy is far harder work and nowhere near as much fun!!!!


----------



## JockandRita

Hi all,

RAF Fireman (politicaly correct at that time) :roll: 
Joined 1974
RAF Swinderby, square bashing, Oct 74
RAF Catterick, Trade training, Jan - Mar 75
RAF Benson, Mar 74 - Dec77 (during which time I attained HGV 2 after training courses at RAF St Athan)
RAF Pembrey, Dec 77 - Jan 79 (Chief cook and bottle washer, as far as firefighting went, and hated the place)
RAF Scampton, Jan 79 - Jan 82 (includes a detachment to RAF Honnington, whilst staying at Barnham)
RAF Akrotiri (Cyprus) Jan 82 - Feb 85 (best three years of my RAF career, and with the family in tow. Attained HGV 1)
RAF High Wycombe, Feb 85 - Sept 85, then promotion course
RAF Wittering, Sept 85 - Mar 86 Posted on promotion (with a detachment to Decimomanou, Sardinia. Also attained PSV 1, prior to demob)
Demob to Cambs Fire & Rescue Service, Dec 85 (whilst still employed by the RAF, and paid by both. 8) 8) 8) )
CF&RS Dec 85 - Jan 2005 (unfortunately ill health came into the frame. Bye bye Fire Service  )

Now doing a bit of this, and a bit of that. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## peejay

> from Jock - RAF Scampton, Jan 79 - Jan 82 (includes a detachment to RAF Honnington, whilst staying at Barnham)





> from peejay - RAF Scampton, 80 - 84


Must have missed you Jock, although I did have a few 'fire piquet' duties at the fire section during that time :wink:

pete


----------



## sallytrafic

Joined Army, Royal Signals, Aug 1965 Catterick Signalman
Aug 65 - Dec 66 11 Sigs Regt 8 Sigs Regt - (training) LCpl Radio Tech
Dec 66 - Jun 68 24 Missile Regt RA Paderborn BAOR
[Transferred to REME Feb 67, LCpl Tels Tech, Cpl Tels Tech Oct 67]
Jul 68 - Jun 69 12 RSME Regt RE Chattenden Kent
Jun 69 - Jan 70 School of Electronic Engineering (SEE) Aborfield (training)
Feb 70 - Aug 71 Trials Establishment RA Ty Croes Anglesey
Aug 71 - Sep 71 15 Field Wksp REME Catterick
Sep 71 - Feb 74 Aircraft Engineering Training Wing (AETW) Middle Wallop, SEE Arborfield, AETW again! (training)
[Oct 71 Sgt, Apr 72 EIR Tech (aircraft), Jan 72 Avionics Artificer SSgt] 
Mar 74 - Jan 76 2 Flight AAC Netheravon 
Feb 76 - Mar 77 SEE Arborfield (Instructing)
Apr 77 - Jan 81 71 Aircraft Wksp REME Detmold BAOR
[Jul 78 WO2, Jan 81 WO1]
Feb 81 - Jul 82 Aircraft Branch REME Middle Wallop (Lynx Electrics)
Jul 82 - Nov 84 RBMR Brunei 
Dec 84 - Feb 88 Aircraft Branch REME Middle Wallop (Radio Comms)

Feb 88 - Sep 04 Trinity House Lighthouse Service, Tower Hill & East Cowes (Radio Engineer, Senior Electrical Engineer, Project Manager)

Feb 07 promoted *Campsite Admin*

(I'm sure most of the above abbreviations are meaningless for all civilians and only partly understood by the RN and RAF)

(PeeJay I expect the other thread which was excellent was in off topic and was removed after 30days of idleness.)


----------



## JockandRita

peejay said:


> from Jock - RAF Scampton, Jan 79 - Jan 82 (includes a detachment to RAF Honnington, whilst staying at Barnham)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from peejay - RAF Scampton, 80 - 84
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must have missed you Jock, although I did have a few 'fire piquet' duties at the fire section during that time :wink:
> 
> pete
Click to expand...

Pete,

Just the other day you were saying that it was a small world! It's just got smaller mate. :lol: :lol: :lol:

We had an MT Sergeant living next door to us in married quarters, (Rutland Way), but can't remember his name. I'll ask the boss when she get's up, and let you know.

"Fire piquet duties", eh? One of the few advantages of being a Fireman, was that you were excused station duties, including "Guard Duties".
Yessssssssssssssss, we'll have some of that, thankyou very much. Sat in the NAAFI, whilst matey is on "Gate Guard", with nothing other than a metal capped pick/axe handle, (at some units) :lol: :lol: :lol: .

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

sallytrafic said:


> Joined Army, Royal Signals, Aug 1965 Catterick Signalman
> Aug 65 - Dec 66 11 Sigs Regt 8 Sigs Regt - (training) LCpl Radio Tech
> Dec 66 - Jun 68 24 Missile Regt RA Paderborn BAOR
> [Transferred to REME Feb 67, LCpl Tels Tech, Cpl Tels Tech Oct 67]
> Jul 68 - Jun 69 12 RSME Regt RE Chattenden Kent
> Jun 69 - Jan 70 School of Electronic Engineering (SEE) Aborfield (training)
> Feb 70 - Aug 71 Trials Establishment RA Ty Croes Anglesey
> Aug 71 - Sep 71 15 Field Wksp REME Catterick
> Sep 71 - Feb 74 Aircraft Engineering Training Wing (AETW) Middle Wallop, SEE Arborfield, AETW again! (training)
> [Oct 71 Sgt, Apr 72 EIR Tech (aircraft), Jan 72 Avionics Artificer SSgt]
> Mar 74 - Jan 76 2 Flight AAC Netheravon
> Feb 76 - Mar 77 SEE Arborfield (Instructing)
> Apr 77 - Jan 81 71 Aircraft Wksp REME Detmold BAOR
> [Jul 78 WO2, Jan 81 WO1]
> Feb 81 - Jul 82 Aircraft Branch REME Middle Wallop (Lynx Electrics)
> Jul 82 - Nov 84 RBMR Brunei
> Dec 84 - Feb 88 Aircraft Branch REME Middle Wallop (Radio Comms)
> 
> Feb 88 - Sep 04 Trinity House Lighthouse Service, Tower Hill & East Cowes (Radio Engineer, Senior Electrical Engineer, Project Manager)
> 
> Feb 07 promoted *Campsite Admin*
> 
> (I'm sure most of the above abbreviations are meaningless for all civilians and only partly understood by the RN and RAF)
> 
> (PeeJay I expect the other thread which was excellent was in off topic and was removed after 30days of idleness.)


Hi Frank,

You've not been busy then, during your 22.5 years in the Army? :lol: :lol: :lol:.

Wow, what a career, and all those places too. Well done, and to others too, who stuck it out for the full duration.

Me? As a married man with a young family, I applied for the 22 years alright, but by the time the RAF had stopped "pussy footing" around, and only offered me 15 years 8O 8O 8O , I had already been offered a position by two different Fire Brigades. Oops, time to go.....and take my pension with me too.

It turns out to be, one of the best decisions that I ever made. 8)

Jock.


----------



## rowley

1959-1962 RAF apprentice at Halton. Airframe Fitter.
RAF Lyneham
RAF Khormaksar, Aden.
RAF Cottesmore
RAF Honington. 
Became a civvy in 1973, (I think)


----------



## 96266

*Things didn't go to plan....*

Unfortunately my military career was rather shorter that I would have liked:

1979 - 1982 Elementary Flight Training at UAS (Liverpool University - Engineering Science Grad) 
1982 - Inital Officer Training RAF Cranwell 
Selected for Fast Jet's - Basic Fast Jet Training - Linton on Ouse, ATTU - RAF Valley 
Selected to remain at Valley as QFI

Then it all went wrong - started getting severe, blinding headaches - finally diagnosed as strobe effect migraine - could no longer fly. Having been "best of the best" I couldn't face an RAF career without flying so PVR'd 1984 - even now I can't tolerate even a fluorescent light flickering! Returned to university (Masters in Corporate Finance).


----------



## nukeadmin

Served in RN 1987-1999
Joined as a baby WEM
cross trained to be an Artificer specialised in Computers, Radar, Sonar etc
I had an adqual of Navy Ships Diver as well which was very rewarding:

Career as follows:
HMS Collingwood - training
HMS Battleaxe
HMS Mountwise
HMS Collingwood
HMS Chatham
HMS Raleigh - Converting Civvies into Matelots 
HMS Southampton - PO WEA i/c/ Sonar
HMS Collingwood - Radar Principals Instructor
HMS Newcastle - Chief WEA i/c Radar

Loved my time in the forces, fond memories of Oppos (some of which I am still in touch with)

Don't miss the mundane duties  or the nit picking but that's forces life for you 

Returned to Civilian life Dec 1999


----------



## ksebruce

> Joined Army, Royal Signals, Aug 1965 Catterick Signalman


Hi Frank I was in Royal Signals at 8 and 11 sigs at Catterick 1964/5 then went to 2 div Signal regiment at Bunde at Electrcian driver


----------



## Noel

Hi all,

Present, semi-retired delivering/collecting hire cars around Salisbury and distant.

Jan ’99 - Apr 03. Aircraft Branch, REME, AAC Middle Wallop.

Sep ’97 - Jan ‘ 99. RAF Wyton.

Aug ‘96 - Sep ‘ 97. RAF Harrogate.

Jan '92 – Aug ‘96. RAF Cardington, Beds. 

April '90 - Jan '92. HQ RAF Support Command, Brampton, Cambs, Civil Service. 

Dec '89 - March '90. British Aerospace, Hatfield. 

1983 - 1989. RAF Wyton, Cambs. Left RAF.

1982 - 1983. RAF Coltishall, Norfolk, 6 Squadron.

1982 (Apr - Nov). RAF Belize, Central America. 

1978 - 1982. RAF Wittering, Peterborough, Cambs. 

1977 - 1978. RAF Gutersloh, Germany, 20 and 3 Squadrons.

1975 - 1977. RAF Wildenrath, Germany.

1973 - 1975. RAF Marham, Swaffam, Norfolk. 

1970 - 1973. RAF Wittering, Cambs. 

1967 - 1970. RAF Tengah, Singapore..

1966 - 1967. RAF Little Rissington, (Red Arrows), Glos. 

1965 - 1966. RAF Acklington, Northumberland. 

1962 - 1965. RAF Halton, Aylesbury, Bucks. 102nd Entry, Aircraft Engineering Apprentice, Airframe 


Regards,


Noel.


----------



## Pusser

RN Tactical Operator(In theory)

Ganges 1961
Mercury
Virago
Bulwark
Whitehall W\T
Sheraton
Manxman
CinC Northwood 
Juno
London
Victory and out 1971

SInce then I have lived off women


----------



## ksebruce

> SInce then I have lived off women


You could make money giving lessons in this. 8O


----------



## 101465

Here's another albeit short by comparison.

1961 Royal Engineers 1 Training Regt Cove Farnborough 105 pty

August 61 48 Fld Sqn 38 Corps Engineer Regt Ripon

Jan 62 48 Fld Sqn Paderborn BAOR

July 62 Back to good old Ripon

November 63 Detachment to CRE Op Crown Singapore

December 63 Advance Party to CRE Op Crown Mukdahan Thailand

Jan 64 To Airfield construction Leong noc Tha At Ban Kok Talat

Nov 64 Back to good old Ripon (but not as good as Thailand)

July 65 48 Fld Sqn to Orrimocto Nr Camp Gagetown New Brunswick Canada to build Esquimalt Bridge

Oct 65 Back again to good old Ripon

Jan 66 48 Fld Sqn to The Radfan Mountains Aden (Dhala Road construction) Wadi Matlah, Wadi Thaim, from Al Milah

May 66 Rear party Anzio lines Little Aden (stores convoy nco)

October 66 Bact to Blighty for pre release course at Catterick

Jan 67 Demobbed (had it not been for Aden I would have done my 22)

Tony


----------



## Autoquest

Royal Engineers 1976 - JLRRE
Royal Engineers 1 Training Regt Cove Farnborough
Antrim 1977 - 1980
Willich - 1980 - 1982

Munster - 662 Sqn AAC
Soest - 662 Sqn AAC
Detmold - 659 Sqn AAC
Wattisham 4 Regt AAC
Defence Helicopter Flying School - 1997 - 2000

Currently flying a police helicopter


----------



## trevorf

Not very well travels for my 12 years but here goes :-

RAF Ground Radio Flight Radar/Comms technician

Late 1977 RAF Swinderby basic training
1978 - 1979 RAF Locking No 1 Radio school technical training
1979 - 1985 RAF Cranwell, Lincolnshire
1985 - 1987 RAF Benbecula, Outer Hebrides
1987 - 1990 RAF Spadeadam, Cumbria

Trevor


----------



## sprokit

Oh boy - talk about bringing back memories:

Pusser, our paths may have crossed if not come together in '63. (Virago - sea training).

Anyway, here goes - 

1962/63 HMS St Vincent (boys training establishment) incl. aforementioned sea training in HMS Virago and detatchment to HMS Droxford for Royal visit to Channel Islands.
1963 - HMS Aerial (RNAS Lee-on-Solent) Air radio/radar training
1963/64/65 - HMS Fulmar (RNAS Lossiemouth) - 764 Sqdn, Station Flight
1965/66 - HMS Ark Royal - 803 Sqdn.
1966/67/68 - HMS Fulmar - 736 Sqdn
1968/69 - HMS Daedalus (formerly HMS Aerial) LREM's course
1969 - HMS Goldcrest (RNAS Brawdy) 849 HQ flight AEW
1970 - HMS Ark Royal 849 B flight AEW
1971/72 - HMS Seahawk (RNAS Culdrose) 716 Sqdn (A/S) 745 Sqdn (RM Commando) - detached to Bielefeld, Germany to cross operate with Brown Jobs.
1972 - HMS Daedalus POREL course
1973/74 - HMS Heron (RNAS Yeovilton) GCA radar - with detatchments to HMS Royal Arthur (Leadership course) and back to HMS Daedalus (SAMCO GCA radar)
1974 - Rosyth - and finish

Thereafter the big world of transport and eventually became a (un)Civil Servant working for you know who (VOSA)

Keith


----------



## Bernies

Joined RN in 1975 as an MEM then.....

HMS Sultan, Yarmouth, Cochrane, Laymoor, 2 fantastic years at HMS Rooke,
Cochrane - again, Shetland, Abdiel, Lindisfarne, Leeds Castle and Jersey.

Left in 1994.

Been to some interesting places but got more medals playing football, rugby and hockey for RN Scotland than in active service!
Sadly none for my Uckers skills!  

\/


----------



## Bubblehead

Well just a sprog but here goes

Joined the Andrew in 1981 as a baby Clearence Diver
1982 HMS Cleopratra
1982 HMS Vernon
1983 HMS Tamar (Hong Kong)
1984-1985 SNICDT (Bomb disposal and diving team in Rosyth)
1985-1986 HMS Cattistock
1987 HMS Brereaton
19888-1991 SNICDT
1991-1992 HMS Vernon
1992-1993 HMS Bridport
1993-1995 HMS Quorn
1996-1999 SDU2 (Bomb disposal team in Portsmouth)
1999-2001 DEODS (Bomb disposal school in Chatham)
2001-2003 SDU2
2003-2005 Diving inspectorate
2005-2006 DDS (Diving School)
2006-Current Fleet HQ ( Bomb disposal and diving desk officer)

Had a fantastic time todate and still have 6 years to go untill Im 50 and chucked on the scrap heap.

Bubblehead


----------



## nukeadmin

Hi Bubblehead, lol what do you think about Horsea Lake being Tri Service nowadays and used for civilians as well ?

http://www.divesitedirectory.co.uk/dive_site_uk_england_inland_horsea_island.html

I have many fond memories from there from doing dive training as ships driver with a load of booties, they were whipping me daily at the morning circuits but i had the last laugh after the end of course booze up as i was the only one not throwing up during circuits the next morning 

Conversely had many boring hours whilst shore based clocking up my minutes just swimming back and forth in murky cant see hand in front of mask conditions with freezing water !


----------



## 100790

Well here goes, bit like my first CV on leaving the Army

1976 Joined the Royal Electrical & Mechanical Engineers (REME) Arborfield Basic Military Training.
1976 - 1977 School of Electrical & Mechanical Engineers (SEME) Bordon Hants
1977 - 1979 2nd Battalion Royal Regiment of Fusiliers, Hemer Germany
1979 - 1982 1 Armoured Division HQ & Signals Regiment, Verden Germany
1982 - 1984 101 Provost Company Royal Military Police & Close Protection Unit, Dusseldorf Germany
1984 - 1987 The Life Guards, Windsor UK
1987 - 1989 SEME Artificer Training Course 375 VM Bordon Hants
1989 - 1991 2nd Battalion The Royal Irish Rangers, Lemgo Germany
1991 - 1994 Instructor University Officer Training Corps Cambridge
1994 - 1997 3 Field Workshop REME Tidworth Wiltshire
1997 - 1999 Allied Command Europe Mobile Force Land, Bulford Wiltshire

1976 Craftsman to 1999 Warrant Officer Class One Artificer Sergeant Major

Operational Tours.......well too many to list and too many too remember, but a good time was had by my family and I. Now enjoying my family, friends and of course this forum.


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi Nuke

Horsea is a strange place now the RE's are dug in. My last job was as one of the Diving Officers at the school (WO1(D) and Course Officer). 

When did you do your ships divers course and who was your instructor?

The civis using the lake realy p*@% off the military staff as they act like they own the place, even asking use to move so they can put divers in areas of the lake where were working. Stuff gets nicked all the time (even 2 portable 10/50 compressors) and they ditch their gash all over the place. They pay to use the island but non of it ever finds its way back to improve the lot of the staff.

The courses are still as hard as ever with lots of circuits and runs and the failure rate for the baby divers is 65%. My last course had 6 pass from 39 (3 courses combined). Happy days

Yours aye

Bubblehead


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Things didn't go to plan....*



Shelton said:


> Unfortunately my military career was rather shorter that I would have liked:


Hi Shelton,

I am genuinely sorry to hear that your flying career was cut short due to ill health. It must have been a devastating blow for you. 

However, a masters degree in "Corporate finances", eh? Wow.

Now then, you'll be the best person to advise me how to invest this tenner in my back pocket, before it ends up in some pub landlord's till. :wink: :wink: :wink:

Jock.


----------



## richard863

Hi All 
Heres another for the pile 
1956 RAF Boy Entrant 27th RAF St Athan (Airframe) 
1958 Horsham St Faiths 74 squadron Vampires, Hunter 1s &4s 
1958/9 Weeton fitters and manufacturers courses Fort Dunlop, NormalAir Garret, British Oxygen, Dowty hydraulics. 
1959 Akrotiri Canberra 2nd line. 
1960 Nicosia 70 squadron Pembroke, Varsity, Hastings. Detachments to Wadi Halfar, Niarobi, Entebe, Kormaksa, Kuwait 1st bash, Malta, El Adam, Salisbury & Habania. 
1962 Nth Luffenham Bloodhound 1s, Woolfox Lodge, Warboys. 
1964 St Athan 32MU. 
1965 Changi 215 squadron Argosy (whistling t?ts) detachments to Ubon, Udon, Penang, Sarawak, Wake, Figi, Samoa, Tahiti, Darwin. 
1967 Nicosia reformed 70 squadron with ex Changi Argosy. 
1969 Swanton Morely CSDU. 
1974 Lossiemouth Jaguar 
1975 Coltishal 6 squadron (sh?ty 6) Jaguar 
1976 Bruggen 54 squadron Jaguar. 
Made redundant (golden bowler) defence cuts. Last time this shower was in power. 
Still got the wander lust except now with a MH! 

Like others said it was a good life, I'm sure todays armed forces aren't so well travelled.


----------



## sallytrafic

Time I think for a military (well army) joke 

Three squaddies in a bar an american a frenchman and a brit.

They have been bragging (how unusual  ) about the relative merits of their forces the brit hasn't been able to match them on uniform, food, weapons, anything.......


"In nam" the yank said "our sergeant major lead his ambushed patrol to safety even though he took a bullet to his brain. They operated in a MASH and a week later he was back on parade."

"Zat is nothing "says the frenchy" Our sergeant major now he is very brave, in Algeria a grenade was thrown at his men , so straight way he threw his body over it and when it exploded took the full force. They took him off to a field hospital and after sewing him all together two days later he was back on parade."











"Thats nowt, our sergeant major's got no brains, **** all guts, and he's on parade every morning."


----------



## JockandRita

Frank,

:lol: 

Jock.


----------



## Noel

richard863 said:


> 1975 Coltishal 6 squadron (sh?ty 6) Jaguar


*SHINEY!*


----------



## peejay

JockandRita said:


> snipped,
> 
> 
> peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Jock - RAF Scampton, Jan 79 - Jan 82 (includes a detachment to RAF Honnington, whilst staying at Barnham)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from peejay - RAF Scampton, 80 - 84
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pete,
> 
> Just the other day you were saying that it was a small world! It's just got smaller mate. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> We had an MT Sergeant living next door to us in married quarters, (Rutland Way), but can't remember his name. I'll ask the boss when she get's up, and let you know.
> 
> Jock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jock, i've been searching the old memory banks and the only Sgt's names I can remember are...
> Jim Stewart, Roy Farmery, Pete Lincoln and Chris James.
> 
> pete
Click to expand...


----------



## peejay

richard863 said:


> snipped
> 1975 Coltishal 6 squadron (sh?ty 6) Jaguar


Hi Richard, 6 Sqn Jags have just disbanded at Coningsby a few weeks ago.

pete


----------



## JockandRita

peejay said:


> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> 
> snipped,
> 
> 
> peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Jock - RAF Scampton, Jan 79 - Jan 82 (includes a detachment to RAF Honnington, whilst staying at Barnham)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from peejay - RAF Scampton, 80 - 84
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pete,
> 
> Just the other day you were saying that it was a small world! It's just got smaller mate. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> We had an MT Sergeant living next door to us in married quarters, (Rutland Way), but can't remember his name. I'll ask the boss when she get's up, and let you know.
> 
> Jock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jock, i've been searching the old memory banks and the only Sgt's names I can remember are...
> Jim Stewart, Roy Farmery, Pete Lincoln and Chris James.
> 
> pete
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Pete,
> 
> You will have a PM shortly.
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...


----------



## peejay

nukeadmin said:


> HMS Mountwise


Dave, is that the Mountwise at Plymouth?

I used to transport the comms people there from RAF Mountbatten and is where I met Judy, she was a disillusioned young teleprinter operator and worked deep in the bowels of Mountwise in the Comcen. I lent her £50 so she could buy herself out of the RAF. 
30+ years on and she still owes me the money :lol:

pete


----------



## nukeadmin

Yes Pete the very same, i was a shift watchkeeping Leading Wem(R) at the commcen itself, this was back around hmmmm let me think 1990-1991 ish


----------



## Bagshanty

*Leanders*

1963 HMS Fisgard, Torpoint, as a baby artificer apprentice
1964 HMS Collingwood, more training
1966 HMS Sirius (www.hmssirius.info ), Ldg Artificer
1968 HMS Collingwood, PO CEA
1969 HMS Pembroke/Chatham dockyard, Fleet Maintenance
1970 HMS Minerva, PO/CPO , sonar, navigation kit and internal comms (www.hmsminerva.info )
1972 HMS Pembroke, Inshore Survey Squadron support
1975 HMS Bacchante, Seacat maintainer & ships photographer (no extra pay but sold lots of photos) (www.hmsbacchante.co.uk )
1977 Civvy street, university of Kent
1980 Plessey Naval Systems Templecombe, hardware/software engineer
1989 Mercantile Credit Basingstoke, QA manager & security manager
2007 Retirement (and just back from 2 months in Romania. Keep an eye on www.pippins.me.uk, photos and diary to be posted in a week or 2, when I have sorted out my new PC)


----------



## vicdicdoc

richard863 said:


> . . .
> 1962 Nth Luffenham Bloodhound 1s, Woolfox Lodge, Warboys.
> . . . .


Our paths 'just' missed eachother !
1966 joined RAF Fire Service then posted to Aircraft FireFightingTraining School at Catterick Yorks.
1967 Joined 112 [Shark Squadron] with Bloodhound missiles & went with them from Conningsby [Woodhall Spa] out to Cyprus till 1970
Demobed in 1971 & straight into Chester/ Cheshire Fire Brigade serving 34 odd years . . in the end internal politics took the shine off the job & I retired [  ] - given my time again I'd go back in the RAF and stay there for the full 22 - loved it !


----------



## 97395

*Rex Turner*

Royal Signals 1966 - 1979

Catterick for basic training and trade training as Electricion Driver

1966 - 1970 - 22 Sigs - Lippstadt
1970 - 1973 - 6th Armoured Brigade and Signal Sqn - Soest
1973 - 1976 - 602 Sig Troop, Worcester
1976 - 1978 - 6th Armoured Brigade / Task Force Foxtrot / 3rd Armoured Div - Soest
1978 - 1979 - last 6 months done with TA Signals unit in Manchester.

Rex


----------



## jobbie

Royal Marines

1971-72 Royal Marines Deal 
1972-73 Commando Training Centre Lympstone,
1973-75 RMB Eastney( now housing estate) and onto the HMS Fearless for a fantastic grey funnel tour of the world.
1976-77 Commando Training Centre
1978-79 Met Police
1979- 2005 Hampshire Police.

Sort of Retired now.


----------



## richard863

Hi All

Vicdicdoc, We may have met in the mess at Woodhall I used to go there many times for Static running the missile engines.

Hi Peejay thanks for the info on SH1ty six, if you are not in the know I will fill in why thy got the name. Just ask.

Kind regards to all.


----------



## Noel

richard863 said:


> Hi Peejay thanks for the info on SH1ty six, if you are not in the know I will fill in why thy got the name. Just ask.
> 
> Kind regards to all.


I'd be interested Richard, when I was on 6 I never heard the term SH**TY but always SHINEY! Don't know where the term originated or why!

Regards,

Noel.


----------



## Vita

*Ex Motorhomers reunited?*

Hi -

WRNS -

Dauntless, Culdrose, Yeovilton, marriage to sailor ... son joined up too.

Vita


----------



## Chas17

Joined at Fisgard as a baby tiff (air ordnance)in May 54 and having been here and there left from Daedalus as a Lt in 1988. Thereafter 10 years in Mod(PE) with the Sidewinder AAM, finally retiring for ever in 1998 and now living near a red wine mine in SW France


----------



## lookback

Any MHF members served in the Royal Army Medical Corps?
C heers Ian


----------



## vivo

Instrument Fitter/Missiles Fitter

RAF Halton 1953-1956 75th Entry
RAF Leeming 1956-1958 Aircraft Service
Training 1958-1959 All Over the Place
RAF Aberporth 1959-1956 Missiles Trial
RAF Rissington 1964-1966 Red Arrows
Demob 1966


----------



## spooky

JockandRita said:


> Hi all,
> 
> RAF Fireman (politicaly correct at that time) :roll:
> Joined 1974
> RAF Swinderby, square bashing, Oct 74
> RAF Catterick, Trade training, Jan - Mar 75
> RAF Benson, Mar 74 - Dec77 (during which time I attained HGV 2 after training courses at RAF St Athan)
> RAF Pembrey, Dec 77 - Jan 79 (Chief cook and bottle washer, as far as firefighting went, and hated the place)
> RAF Scampton, Jan 79 - Jan 82 (includes a detachment to RAF Honnington, whilst staying at Barnham)
> RAF Akrotiri (Cyprus) Jan 82 - Feb 85 (best three years of my RAF career, and with the family in tow. Attained HGV 1)
> RAF High Wycombe, Feb 85 - Sept 85, then promotion course
> RAF Wittering, Sept 85 - Mar 86
> 
> Jock.


Hi Jock
Paths must have passed at Akrotiri , was also at High Wycombe but in 76-79 also Wittering 79-80, lived at Didcot not far from Benson passed it every day to work :? 
Akrotiri 80-83 Wattisham 83-86 all in MTSS, probally repaired all the crashed trucks from you (DP2,3, Mk8,9,10,11) :lol:

Malc


----------



## kenp

*Ex Forces*

1971 Joined Royal Electrical & Mechanical Engineers; Retired 2001.
1971 9 Field Workshop Bordon
1972 12 Field Workshop Osnabruck
1973 1 Staffords LAD Osnabruck
1975 HQ Northern Ireland
1977 HQ 7 Armd Bde Soltau
1978 Royal School of Artillery Larkhill
1980 Royal Military College of Science Shrivenham
1981 United Nations Workshop in Cyprus 
1982 Old War Office London
1984 BATUS Workshop Alberta Canada
1986 HQ DGEME Andover
1988 SEME Regt Bordon
1989 HQ BFME Saudi Arabia
1990 HQ DGEME Andover
1994 HQ 5 Div Shropshire
2001 Retired from army
2001 to date. Civil Servant at HQ 5 Div

Must have been in Bordon at same time as Geoffs125


----------



## Noel

vivo said:


> Instrument Fitter/Missiles Fitter
> 
> RAF Halton 1953-1956 75th Entry
> RAF Leeming 1956-1958 Aircraft Service
> Training 1958-1959 All Over the Place
> RAF Aberporth 1959-1956 Missiles Trial
> RAF Rissington 1964-1966 Red Arrows
> Demob 1966


Hi vivo,

Was on the arrows 1966 - 1967 at the Kemble detachment from Rissington(They weren't formed until 1965 with Gnats, Valley "Yellow Jacks" before then). We must have crossed paths!

Noel. (Rigger)


----------



## vivo

Hi Noel,
We must have met.I was posted to Riss in 1964 and worked on the Pelicans amongst others.In 64 I think there was an international air display competition at Riss and the Yellow Jacks put on a display which looked spectacular even though they simply flew past in formation.The decision to form the Red Arrows quickly followed and over the winter they were set up.I was there when we moved to Kemble .I had a Hiring at Fairford so didn't travel on the buss from Riss.You must have known Len Cherry ,Jock Hudsen and Mick Yates just 3 who were also in from the start.There were many others but my memory is going along with my hair.
Viv


----------



## Noel

vivo said:


> Hi Noel,
> We must have met.I was posted to Riss in 1964 and worked on the Pelicans amongst others.In 64 I think there was an international air display competition at Riss and the Yellow Jacks put on a display which looked spectacular even though they simply flew past in formation.The decision to form the Red Arrows quickly followed and over the winter they were set up.I was there when we moved to Kemble .I had a Hiring at Fairford so didn't travel on the buss from Riss.You must have known Len Cherry ,Jock Hudsen and Mick Yates just 3 who were also in from the start.There were many others but my memory is going along with my hair.
> Viv


Hi Viv,

Those names do ring a bell (Jock Hutson of course, our revered Flt Sgt!), I am third from the right, front row, a lowly J/T less than a year out of training! Which one is you?


----------



## JockandRita

spooky said:


> probally repaired all the crashed trucks from you (DP2,3, Mk8,9,10,11) :lol:
> 
> Malc


Hi Malc,

But not the ACRT, TACT, TACR 1, TACR 2, DP1, and Mk 7 then? :lol: :lol: :lol:

We've probably been sat next to each other in the NAFFI at some time, "havin a few wets". :lol:

Jock.


----------



## vivo

Hi Noel.
I'm not in the photo,I was not with the first line lot,I was Chief Tech in charge of the Instrument section.I have a copy of the Booklet,if I can find it I'll have a good look for you.Hargreaves was the Instrument Bod on the Front Line but he might have left on a Fitters course by the time you joined the team.He took all of the original photos of the early years, a gifted amateur.Did you know they have reunions at Kemble,never been myself.


----------



## Noel

vivo said:


> Hargreaves was the Instrument Bod on the Front Line .


Hi Viv,

Think he's the one on the right end of the back row (click on the previous photo it will enlarge). As a Chf Tech Inst then I don't suppose a J/T liney rigger of tender years would be much on your radar! Never been to a Kemble reunion, difficult enough finding the time to attend my apprentice entry regular reunions!

Best Regards,

Noel.


----------



## Drummer

Betty Windsor's Flying Circus in Air Traffic for 12 years. Joined in 1956.
Padgate, Shawbury, Cranwell/Barkston Heath, Christmas Island, Lyneham, Aldergrove, Preston, Gutersloh, Preston & civvy Street.

Loved the first 5 years, now I wouldn't join two pieces of string together.


----------



## Roger7webster

Joined RN May 1954 as Art Apprentice (ERA)
Served on
Centaur
Murray
Hartland Point
Ark Royal
Eagle
Galatea
Scylla
Jupiter
Resigned in 1978 and spent 10 years in the gulf earning three times the RN rate
Really enjoyed my time at sea 
Regards
Roger Webster


----------



## zulurita

WRAF 1969-1972

Started of at Spitalgate? nr Grantham for basic training.

Then onto RAF Cosford for Telecommunications training.

Next RAF Stanbridge nr Leighton Buzzard until posted to Cyprus in 1970. Station at RAF Episkopi for 2 years.

Finally back to RAF Stanbridge just before leaving Dec 1972.


----------



## bill

1962 - 64 All Arms Junior Leader Regiment Tonfanau North Wales.
1964 - 68 1st Bn Royal Fusiliers (City of London Regiment) Osnabruck and Sharja in the Gulf.
1968 - 82 3rd Bn Royal Regiment of Fusiliers. Shorncliffe, Sutton Coldfield, Bassingbourne, Colchester, NI god knows how many times, Fallingbostal, Hollywood NI.
1982 - 84 Senior Permanent Staff Instructor 5RRF Sheldon Birmingham.
1984 - 86 Senior Permanent Staff Instructor Birmingham University Officer Training Corps Harborne Birmingham. 
Then MoD Plod just finished last November. Wouldn't have missed a moment of it all, well most of all of it.

Anyone out there who may have crossed paths / swords with me / us?

bill


----------



## BuccaneerBill

*Ex Forces!!*

Hello one and all........are you sitting comfortably?  
Here goes:
Joined as a JNA2 (Junior Naval Airman) at Ganges on Jan 7th 1964.
Thirty four years, seven months, three weeks and one day later, left the RN as a Chief Petty Officer Airman, (Aircraft Handler)

1965-67 After a short spell at HMS Goldcrest, Brawdy, joined HMS Eagle for a twelve month Far East deployment (Steep learning curve about life and other such things...wink wink nudge nudge!) 

Ships Divers Course at Drake in December 66........freezing cold, and the mud runs were exquisite....Not!! (For the 'bubble heads out there our instructor was PO(CD1) Vernon Gibbons. (B*@"~rd!) :evil:

67-69 BRNC Dartmouth on the diving section with POCD! Scott
Also in 69 completed SAR Divers course but was binned from the Aircrew course for other reasons only to be told over a glass of 'vin rouge' or three.

70-72 Ark Royal flight deck party. (June 70 at Shawbury doing Air Traffic Controllers Course with the shiny rear enders!) Promoted to LA(AH) Loved those WAF Air Traffic Controllers...but that's another story! :lol: (Quick question:- Why do RAF personnel walk sideways?)

Claim to fame.....Lost a Buccaneer off the back end of the flight deck of the Ark Royal on our way back from the 'States' (Side number 021!) Sixty pound fine and a reprimand can't be all bad.....hence the title of 'BuccaneerBill'!! 

72-75 Dartmouth again on the diving section with Jan Feegan and then the helo flight. (Promoted to PO Aircraft Handler) Completed Ships Divers Supervisors course.....Don't ask me why......more responsibility, more 'smelly stuff' and no extra pay!

75-76 HMS Intrepid as Captain of the Flight Deck.
76-79 Lee-On-Solent and London MOD(Promoted to CPO April 79) 8O 
79 - 81 Portland AED as Reg Chief 8) 
81 - 85 Northwood and Vernon (Falklands Ops in 82 at Northwood) and Management Services job, RMCS Shrivenham for six months.....made my brain hurt. :roll: 
85 - 87 845 Naval Air Squadron at Yeovilton . (Norway, Detmold, Holland, Germany and lots of other wonderful places!)  (Another question: Why is the Oktoberfest in Munich held in September?)
87 - 88 DNR Wroughton Recruiting job touring around the UK ...Sheer hell...honest. :wink: 
88 - 94 Mostly at Yeovilton doing various jobs from Regulating Chief on 899 Sqdn (Harriers), Officer of the Watch, to CPO i/c Fire Station. (For those firemen interested; Mk 9's, 10's, 12's, PRV's and so on. Forty fire personnel on the Fire Station... including the first three RN females to qualify! :? 
94 - 98 Admirals staff as the Command NBCDI. (Gas!..Gas!..Gas!) Doing inspections on both ships and shore establishments on how to 'Survive to Fight', (Does that ring any bells out there?) Vists to establishments from Prestwick to Culdrose as well as sea time on those grey things! :?

Left the RN in July 98 and don't miss it one bit. Miss the guys, the banter, the esprit de corps but certainly not the bull that we all had to put up with and the tugging of forelocks and the re-inventing of the wheels each time you got a new boss :x (Do I sound a teeny wee bit synical?)

Now my daughter has taken over and flies around in the EH101 (Merlin) as an Observer, with two rings on her arm. (Thank goodness I'm out otherwise I'd have to salute her and call her Ma'am!) :? Fingers crossed as she only has another ten days left of a six month deployment to Khandahar in Afghanistan before returning to the UK. (She's re-inventing the wheel of course!)

Anyway, now retired to Brittany in France and loving every minute of it. Looking for a suitable motor-home so that we can tour not only France but lots more of Europe. We live forty miles South of Roscoff so there is always a 'hook up' if required on your next vist over the water.

Great to be in touch and remember: 
I'd love to be a glow worm
As they are never glum
The reason for this is simple
The sun shines out of their bum 

All the very best to you all.......Buccaneer Bill


----------



## 106435

*military*

hi you all i joined in June 1964 and retired this february which is about 43 years!!!
1964 -1975 2nd Royal Tank Regiment
1975 - 1978 instructor Junior leaders Regiment
1978 - 1987 various locations including NI,Sweden and Lulworth(where i meet the other half)
1987 - 2007 Administrative instructor with the Territorial Army in Ipswich.
Now retired and hopefully will purchas a MH hymer in the very near future.
Great site but I'm still learning to navigate through it. best regards milky


----------



## 100626

lookback said:


> Any MHF members served in the Royal Army Medical Corps?
> C heers Ian


Hi,
I was not in forces, but my wife's son was in RAMC from about '86 to '89
"Biff" Barrie.

Regards, Bob


----------



## Brimal

Well I'll just add my little bit.
Joined RAF Jan 1968 as Craft Apprentice (Telegraphist) 311 Entry RAF Cosford.
1969-70 RAF Tangmere (Tac Sigs Unit)
1971 RAF Sharjah (22TSU)
1972 RAF Upavon (Comcen/Radio Room)
1973 RAF North Luffenham (Training)
1973-74 RAF Digby (399 SU)
1975 9 Sigs Regt Ay Nik Cyprus
1976-79 RAF Digby (399 SU)
1980-85 RAF Gatow (Berlin) (26 SU 4H)
1985-87 RAF Digby (399 SU agen)
1987-1990 RAF Gatow (26 SU 4H agen)
1990-1991 RAF Digby (591 SU) and demob.

Numerous detatchments, inc Singapor, Cyprus, Lybia, Malta, Carribean, Falklands, Malaya and several UK.

Went on to do same job as a 'civvy' with GCHQ, now retired thank G.

Brian


----------



## Don_Madge

Pete,

It seems RAF MTD's are in short supply so here goes.

1952 Feb - Sept. training. West Kirby - Weeton

1952 - 1955 Germany Luneburg & Wahn.

1956 - 1957 West Kirby

1958 1962 Honington/Malta (Bomber command). 

1962 - 1965 Singapore (RAF Tengah & Brunei)

1965 - 1966 5003 Sqd ACB (Airfield Construction)

1966 - 1967 71 MU Bicester (Aircraft Transportation Flight)

1967- 1970 Cyprus (103 MU) The best three years ever.

1970 - 1976 Driving School St Athan

1976 took my uniform off on Fri, put on my civvies on Monday and worked for MOD (Army) as CIO Driving.

After an RTA in August 1980 I had to retire on the grounds of ill health in Dec 1984.

Have just clocked up 50,000 miles in just over four years in my Timberland, the spirit is willing but the flesh is a bit weak at times.

Don


----------



## charlieivan

Joined RN Jan 63 (HMS Raleigh)Junior stoker
63 -65 HMS Brighton
66 HMS Dolphin (submarines)
various boats up to 69 (Porpoise,Otter,Orpheus,Odin,Walrus,Renown)
69 Dreadnought
76-78 HMS Sultan (Mech's course)
78-82 Dreadnought
82-83 Splendid
83-85 Swiftsure
85-86 Defiance then discharge


----------



## EJB

I joined the army in Nov '58 and left in May '80.
Apart from the fact that it pays for my MH and other things I can't really add much more :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner

Not a lot of ex Royals then?

Her Madges Royal Marines!

Joined at 15 years old in 1956 as a Junior Magician at RMSM Deal. Found out I was tone deaf and changed over to General Duties ( cannon fodder ) at 17 yrs.
Served on RM Detachement on HMS Loch Fada in Persian Gulf, Aden etc. They even let me drive the ship!! Was also on the last Naval Gunnery course for Royal Marines ever.
Took a Landing Craft course at JSAWC at Poole, and drafted to HMS Striker. Again back to dear old Bahrein and the Persian Gulf. Sent ashore to HMS Jufair as Chief Staff Officer's driver, coxswain and bullet catcher. Also served on HMS Meon during this time.

Back to Plymouth and 43 Commando RM, got to know Dartmoor very intimately. 

Drafted to HMS Protector the RN's ice patrol in Antarctica and the Falkland Islands.
In all twelve years service and the most enjoyable time of my life, would do it all again tomorrow.

As for dates.....it was all a very very long time ago, I was discharged in 1968!

I belong to both HMS's Loch Fada and Protector's Associations. I can thoroughly reccomend ships associations to any ex RN personnel they are great for reunions and keeping in touch with oppos.


----------



## Wanderwagon3

*As Topic more or less*

Any one out there ex Merchant Navy?.....perhaps we're not allowed!!

Ken .......with Wanderwagon3


----------



## 104930

Sir, 24443714 Sig Bagnall
Royal Corps of Singnal
1976- 1985
11 Sigs
8Sigs
7 Sigs
E.O.D N.I
207 Sig Sqn ( desert rats)
1 div


----------



## 104930

Hi Wonderwagon, I was in the merchany Navy for 2 years prior to joining the navy, but was freelance.
Charly


----------



## Mulie

*HMS PROTECTOR Falklands 1967*



[align=justify:c0499e40fb]

Warm Greetings to you 'Spacerunner'

On Googling the above subject, found link to 'motorhomefacts.com', scrolling down found your fine self.

Am trying to re-establish contact with dear friends, met on board 'Protector', whilst she docked in Montevideo, during the sixties.

As a fellow camper, was wondering if you might kindly like to aid in my quest.

Waiting for the perpetual rain to quit so can get into the beloved ancient"Candy", drive up to Devizes campsite and then cycle along the Kennet & Avon Canal.

Saludos,

Mulie at Sandback[/align:c0499e40fb]


----------



## nipperdin

*Ex Forces Motorhomers Re-united*

National Service only.
1955- 1957
RAF Cardington (Kitting out)
RAF West Kirby (Square bashing)
RAF Bletchley / Stanbridge (Central Signals Area)

Bletchley was closing down and was mainly being used as a dormitory camp.

SAC Clerk Accounts (Pay accounts, PSI Bookeeper, Sergeant's Mess Bookeeper)


----------



## CPW2007

Cor blimey – what a thread!! Only just noticed it – so here’s my tuppenyworth!!

Joined Army (The Queen’s Own Hussars – Chieftain tanks)	Mar 1971

Mar - Aug 71 Basic/trade training (crewman – signaller) Cambrai Barracks, Catterick
Aug 71 – May 73	Caen Barracks, Hohne, West Germany (as it was called then!)
May 73 – Jun 75	Secondment to ATDU (Armoured Trials and Development Unit), Bovington, Dorset
Jun 75 – Mar 81	Hobart Barracks, Detmold 
Mar 81 – Apr 84	Secondment to BGT (Battle Group Trainer), STC, Sennelager, W Germany
Apr 84 – Jul 85	Seconded elsewhere
Jul 85 – Sep 89	Caen Barracks, Hohne, W Germany (I know – 2nd time there and it hadn’t changed!!)
Sep 89	Transferred to 14/20th King’s Hussars (promotion)
Sep 89 – Dec 90	14/20th King’s Hussars (Challenger MBT), Loddenheide Barracks, Muenster, W Germany
Dec 90 – Apr 91	14/20th King’s Hussars, 1st Gulf War (part of 4 Armd Bde within 1 (UK) Div)
Apr 91 – Jun 92	14/20th King’s Hussars, Loddenheide Barracks, Muenster, W Germany
Jun 92 – Mar 93	Returned to the UK on last few months “resettlement to UK civvy life” prior to retirement in Mar 1993. Attached to 89 Signal Sqn (TA) for admin purposes only – I had 9 months fully paid “gardening” leave in reality!!

Also during the above times, I served at many other locations; Northern Ireland (too many times!), BATUS in Canada five times, did a long course at The Joint School of Photography (JSOP) at RAF Cosford, spent some time down near the Welsh border, attended other courses all over West Germany and most probably did other things that I have now forgotten about!

Frank (Sallytrafic) – it looks like we were both at Hobart Barracks at the same time!? I also used to frequent the 71 A/C Wksp Kellar bar down the bottom end of the camp! I used to live up on the Hakedahl estate and a friend from 71 A/C Wksps lived in the flat opposite us (his name escapes me now!). He introduced me to “Ticky-Tacky” with those damn egg cups!! I can’t remember the number of times that I got into bother after a session or two down there!! :lol: 8O


----------



## rayc

solentviews said:


> Still get a kick out of teaching my students.
> Ian


Ian,
I misread read that at first as you still get a kick from kicking your students. Well thats how it was when I was in boys service in the early 60's.
Ray


----------



## rugbyken

Autoquest said:


> Royal Engineers 1976 - JLRRE
> Royal Engineers 1 Training Regt Cove Farnborough
> Antrim 1977 - 1980
> 
> was the antrim trip at the torpedo factory on the loch shore ,based there for 4 tours altogether including motorman,
> see you went to the AAC from there applied for that myself when they were recruiting heavily, but as i was still a sapper at that stage and the CO had to sign to say he would accept you back in the squadron as a full corporal for your last 2 years service ,our new CO didn't think he could do that and then gave me 2 tapes in 8 months.
> joined R Es at 18 1968 2 years in osnabruck
> 4 years at tidworth with 5 tours of NI
> got out in 74


----------



## TandH

1965-66 RAF Cosford Craft Apprentice Telegraphist - 303rd Entry
1966-68 RAF Digby 591SU
1968-70 FEAFOC Commcen HQFEAF RAF Changi
1970-71 RAF Pitreavie Castle
1971 RAF North Luffenham
1971-73 RAF Digby 399SU/North Luffenham
1973-74 RAF Masirah 276SU
1974-75 RAF Digby 399SU and Demob

Tom


----------



## bmb1uk

served in 1st bn coldstream guards, 1965-1973
iserlohn germany
3 tours n/ireland
belize
berlin
norway 
denmark
france (before they left nato)
and every training ground across europe :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayc

bmb1uk said:


> served in 1st bn coldstream guards, 1965-1973
> iserlohn germany
> 3 tours n/ireland
> belize
> berlin
> norway
> denmark
> france (before they left nato)
> and every training ground across europe :lol: :lol:


Hi, In the late 60's I was attached to the Coldstream Guards on both a summer and winter exercise in Norway as part of the Allied Mobile Rapid Reaction Force. For a Royal Signals bod it was allways interesting being with them and on the prior training excercises in Scotland. I learnt why they say that the most dangerous thing in the army is an infantry officer with a map. I also shared a tented camp with them in Aden in 1966. Happy days.


----------



## tubbytuba

Late 1960's - Junior bandsmen in the Leeds rifles TA band.
That was enough for me, could play more than well enough but, could not march in time, tended to salute ala Benny Hill and had no interest in obeying orders from mentally retarded bullies!

Sorry, just not cut out for the military life


----------



## AlanandJean

Hi all. I joined up in 1969 and retired in 1994 (Army)

I served in the Queen's Regiment (now the PWRR), The Royal Anglian Regiment, Royal Regiment of Fusiliers and the Ulster Defence Regiment.

Served in N Ireland, Germany (fallingbostal, Minden, Werl and Berlin), Cyprus, Gibraltar and Belize.

I thouroughly enjoyed my 25 years service and yes I would do it all over again. 

Regards

Alan


----------



## SanDel

Hi 
In the RCT(TA) 1965-68
Then had a rush of blood to the head and joined the Navy,as a seaman RP 


1968 Raleigh
1968-69 Dryad 
1969-70 HMS Duncan flew home from Gib to join Eagle in Liverpool Jan 70
1970-72 Eagle left in June after getting her ready for scraping.
1772-73 Warrior Northwood a leading seaman by now in charge of junior rates accomodation allocation even had my own cabin.
1973-75 Glamorgan.
No pension they change the rules three moths after i left.
Many jobs after mostly hgv driving. have now been fulltiming since Aug 2004.


----------



## Bagshanty

*Re: HMS PROTECTOR Falklands 1967*



Mulie said:


> [align=justify:8876729288]
> 
> Warm Greetings to you 'Spacerunner'
> 
> On Googling the above subject, found link to 'motorhomefacts.com', scrolling down found your fine self.
> 
> Am trying to re-establish contact with dear friends, met on board 'Protector', whilst she docked in Montevideo, during the sixties.
> 
> As a fellow camper, was wondering if you might kindly like to aid in my quest.
> 
> Waiting for the perpetual rain to quit so can get into the beloved ancient"Candy", drive up to Devizes campsite and then cycle along the Kennet & Avon Canal.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Mulie at Sandback[/align:8876729288]


Welcome to England, Mulie. I wasn't on Protector, but I did visit Montevideo in 1972 on HMS Minerva, a very enjoyable visit. See http://www.hmsminerva.info/photos10.htm

Andy


----------



## Mulie

*HMS PROTECTOR Falklands 1967*

Hello! Andy,

How very kind of you to notice my little missive.

And, how very much I have enjoyed the photographs taken in Buenos Aires and Montevideo. They sent me off meandering down a wide variety of happy memory lanes.

Yes, I do believe that until relatively recently, Avenida 9 de Julio was the widest city street - you might like to check out: 
http://argentinastravel.com/549/9-de-julio-is-it-the-widest-street-in-the-world/

Your welcome appreciated but only fair for me to tell you I've lived in Jolly Old for over 30 years now with occasional absences!

Saludos,

Mulie


----------



## freelanderuk

Joined RN in 1980 Fleet Air Arm (Airframes and Engines) 
HMS Daedalus basic training 
HMS Osprey (portland ) 737 sqd wessex 3 helicopters 
HMS Osprey (portland ) 702 sqd lynx helicopters 
HMS Heron (yeovilton) 815 sqd lynx helicopters 
HMS Fife at sea with 815 sqd helicopter 
RNDQ'S 
Flag officer sea training till medical discharge after blinding myself in 1 eye while working on targets for missile training in 1987


----------



## xgx

RMP 1963 - 1973

4 Div (Herford)
5 Bde (Tidworth)
156 (Colchester ...no, not the Nick :wink: )
19 Bde (Colchester)


----------



## vicdicdoc

Joined RAF Fire Service March 1966
served at Catterick [as member of staff at Fire Training School]
Posted to 112 Squadron at Conningsby - moved out to Cyprus for 3 years with Squadron.
Demobbed 1971 - Joined Chester Fire Service which 'joined' with Cheshire Fire Brigade & served till retirement . . now thats a REAL job [retirement that is :lol:


----------



## worky

lookback said:


> Any MHF members served in the Royal Army Medical Corps?
> C heers Ian


Joined 1964 basic training Mytcham
1965 RVH Netley
Jan !966 10CCS Malaya
Sep 1968 11 FDS Iserlohn
1970 BMH Woolwich
then to BMH Iserlohn
1973 Aug demobbed

cheers Clyde


----------



## dovtrams

I joined the RAF as a boy entrant at RAF Hereford in January 1961 (E Flt 2 Sqn Clk GD), retired in Feb 1997 at RAF Leuchars (OC SSS). Served in many dangerous places in between Norway, Berlin, Wildenrath, Aden, Sharjah, Oman (Loan Service) and Ascension Island. Great life.

Dave


----------



## JockandRita

vicdicdoc said:


> Joined RAF Fire Service March 1966
> served at Catterick [as member of staff at Fire Training School]
> Posted to 112 Squadron at Conningsby - moved out to Cyprus for 3 years with Squadron.
> Demobbed 1971 - Joined Chester Fire Service which 'joined' with Cheshire Fire Brigade & served till retirement . . now thats a REAL job [retirement that is :lol:


Hi Vic,

Like me, you probably didn't realised that this is a resurrected thread from Aug 2007.

>>See Here<< :wink:

I nearly responded.................again too. :wink:

It is nice to see it resurrected though, especially after such a long time, as there must be thousands of us out there who served in HM Forces and/or with military support services.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Tklybeard

1977 Joined REME, basic training at Arborfield then SEME Bordon for trade training as an Armourer.
1978 Chester with Gordon Highlanders
1980 Kirknewton with Gordon Highlanders
1980 Detmold with Queens Own Hussars
1983 Celle with 3RGJ
1985 Civvy Street
1986 27 Dist Wksp Warminster
1989 1 Staffords Falingbostel
1991 1 Cheshires Falingbostel
1992 7 Armd Wksp Falingbostel
1993 32 Regt RA Larkhill
1995 3 Fld Wksp Tidworth
1997 Med Discharge  

Operational Tours lots. 

Have some good memories.  

Now flying a desk at Boscombe Down and converting my van.


----------



## Coulstock

Royal Navy (Fleet Air Arm ) 1961 -1983

1961-1962 - Basic Training (Air Electrical Apprentice) HMS Ariel (later HMS Daedalus) -Lee on Solent
1962-1963 - 736 NAS RNAS Lossiemouth (Scimitar !)
1963-1965 - Apprentice Training HMS Daedalus
1965 -1967 - 736 NAS RNAS Lossiemouth (Bucc 1 & 2)
1967-1969 801 NAS HMS Hermes ( PO then CPO)
1969-1971 - Avionics Workshops RNAS Lossiemouth
1971-1975 - RN Unit RAF Honington ( Bucc 2)
1975-1976 - 809 NAS HMS Ark Royal (Bucc2 )
1976-1978 - RN Unit Raf Honington ( Bucc 2 (SMR))
1978 - 1981 - IFTU Sea Harrier Mk1 RNAS Yeovilton (WO)
1981 - 1982 - 899 NAS -HMS Hermes (Falklands '82 -awarded MBE )
1982-1983 -Sea Harrier Flight Simulator RNAS Yeovilton

Left Dec 1983 then 12 years BAe Dunsfold, Kingston, Hatfield, Woodford (Sea Harrier Mk1 & 2 and 146 Programme Management)

Finally 12 Years Airbus Flight Simulation -Thales -Crawley (Programme Management )

Retired Oct 2008.

Harry

A bit of a geek when it comes to Aviation - I still recall my Navy days almost with greater clarity than my 'civvy' jobs.


----------



## CPW2007

Tklybeard said:


> 1977 Joined REME, basic training at Arborfield then SEME Bordon for trade training as an Armourer.
> 1978 Chester with Gordon Highlanders
> 1980 Kirknewton with Gordon Highlanders
> 1980 Detmold with Queens Own Hussars
> 1983 Celle with 3RGJ
> 1985 Civvy Street
> 1986 27 Dist Wksp Warminster
> 1989 1 Staffords Falingbostel
> 1991 1 Cheshires Falingbostel
> 1992 7 Armd Wksp Falingbostel
> 1993 32 Regt RA Larkhill
> 1995 3 Fld Wksp Tidworth
> 1997 Med Discharge
> 
> Operational Tours lots.
> 
> Have some good memories.
> 
> Now flying a desk at Boscombe Down and converting my van.


Aha!! Another that served in Hobart Barracks!! Remember JJ Phipps, Steve??

P.S. I posted my "resume" back on page 7 (I think!!) :? :?


----------



## macone48

Just discovered this Post despite nearly 4-years membership of this site!!!

4 Jan 66 – RAF Locking – 205th Craft Apprentice
Jan 68 – RAF Ballykelly – Ground Radio Flight
May 69 – RAF Masirah – Txers/Comm Cen
Jun 70 – RAF Mountbatten (HQ SOUMAR) – Stadden Heights & Mount Wise
Oct 71 – RAF Gutersloh – Ground Radio
Oct 74 – RAF Feltwell – 204SU
Mar 75 – RAF Benson – TCW
Sep 77 – RAF Brize Norton – TCW
Sep 79 – RAF Cranwell – Officers Training (Engineer Trg)
Apr 81 – RAF West Drayton – Air Defence
Jul 82 – RAF Gibraltar – OC Comms Flt
Jul 83 – RAF Gibraltar – OC 291SU
Sep 86 – RAF Rudloe Manor – UNITER
Sep 89 – RAF Oakhanger – OC Space 1001 SU
Oct 91 – USAF Exchange – Offutt AFB Nebraska
Sep 92 – USAF Exchange – Langley AFB, Virginia
Oct 94 – RAF Rudloe Manor – BOXER
Oct 97 – Abbey Wood MOD(PE) – Univeral Modem
Sep 99 – Retired Sqn Ldr – 33 years !!

Reincarnation….Sep 99 – Civil Servant (DERA/QinetiQ).
May 01 – Abbey Wood as real Civil Servant in DE&S & still supporting MOD in Wilts as I type (at home!!!).

Trev


----------



## groucho

Well here is my track record for what it's worth.

63-66 - AAS Carlisle - Apprentice Tradesman (Troublemaker)
66-70 - LAD REME 5 RTR, Tidworth, Aden,Wolfenbuttel
70-73 - 65 Corps Support Sqn RE , Hameln
73-75 - 37 Engineer Regt/ 66 Plant Sqn, Longmoor, Gibraltar, Malawi
75-76 - SEME Bordon, Artificer Vehicle Course No 297
76-79 - 54 Sqn RCT Wksp REME, Minden, Belfast
79-81 - 36 Engineer Regt Wksp REME, Maidstone
81-84 - 1 Br Corps Troops Workshop REME, Bielefeld
84-86 - Life Guards LAD REME, Windsor

Apprentice Tradesman to WO1 (ASM) 

Civvy Street, 20 years as Senior Engineer Transport/ Safety Engineer.
Retired December 2006 

No war wounds or battle scars, but bodywork now battered and mechanicals a bit iffy.

Regards
Alex F


----------



## sprokit

Coulstock said:


> Royal Navy (Fleet Air Arm ) 1961 -1983
> 
> 1961-1962 - Basic Training (Air Electrical Apprentice) HMS Ariel (later HMS Daedalus) -Lee on Solent
> 1962-1963 - 736 NAS RNAS Lossiemouth (Scimitar !)
> 1963-1965 - Apprentice Training HMS Daedalus
> 1965 -1967 - 736 NAS RNAS Lossiemouth (Bucc 1 & 2)
> 1967-1969 801 NAS HMS Hermes ( PO then CPO)
> 1969-1971 - Avionics Workshops RNAS Lossiemouth
> 1971-1975 - RN Unit RAF Honington ( Bucc 2)
> 1975-1976 - 809 NAS HMS Ark Royal (Bucc2 )
> 1976-1978 - RN Unit Raf Honington ( Bucc 2 (SMR))
> 1978 - 1981 - IFTU Sea Harrier Mk1 RNAS Yeovilton (WO)
> 1981 - 1982 - 899 NAS -HMS Hermes (Falklands '82 -awarded MBE )
> 1982-1983 -Sea Harrier Flight Simulator RNAS Yeovilton
> 
> Left Dec 1983 then 12 years BAe Dunsfold, Kingston, Hatfield, Woodford (Sea Harrier Mk1 & 2 and 146 Programme Management)
> 
> Finally 12 Years Airbus Flight Simulation -Thales -Crawley (Programme Management )
> 
> Retired Oct 2008.
> 
> Harry
> 
> A bit of a geek when it comes to Aviation - I still recall my Navy days almost with greater clarity than my 'civvy' jobs.


Harry

How strange - your career almost mirrors mine, well up until '70 anyway, apart from you being a Tiff. :roll: 
1962-64 - Boy entrant (JEM) HMS St Vincent (Gosport)
1964 - Part II training (Air Electrical - later Air Radio) HMS Aerial (later HMS Daedalus) Lee-on-Solent
1964 - 65 - HMS Fulmar (RNAS Lossiemouth) 764 Sqdn (Hunters), Station Flight (anything & everything incl 'V' bomber dispersal)
1965 - 66 - HMS Ark Royal - 803 Sqdn (Scimitar - the flying fuel tank - leaked like a big puppy and had lots of "falling out of the sky" episodes)
1966 - 68 - HMS Fulmar (RNAS Lossiemouth) 736 Sqdn (Bucc 1 & 2) - Buccaneer radar/strike room, Observer School.
1968 - LREM course - HMS Daedalus (Lee-on-Solent)
1968-69 - HMS Goldcrest (RNAS Brawdy) 849 HQ Flight - AEW & AS
1970 - HMS Ark Royal - 849 'B' Flight - AEW (LREM & PO)
1971 - HMS Seahawk (RNAS Culdrose) 716 Sea King ASW / 747 Wessex 5 Commando
1971 - POREl course - HMS Daedalus (Lee-on-Solent)
1972 - 1974 - HMS Heron (RNAS Yeovilton) - GCA radar
1974 - Discharged

Mostly remembered - bad bits forgotten.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Coulstock

Hi Keith

Yes - that is strange - once a WAFU always a WAFU- although being a pinkie your bridge skills will be better than mine.  

Actually - I wasn't a tiff ( spits) - I was a Mechanician Apprentice - a strange breed recruited in the early 60's to grab those with the requisite educational qualifications but to old for Fisgard.

Harry


----------



## sprokit

Coulstock said:


> Hi Keith
> 
> Yes - that is strange - once a WAFU always a WAFU- although being a pinkie your bridge skills will be better than mine.
> 
> Actually - I wasn't a tiff ( spits) - I was a Mechanician Apprentice - a strange breed recruited in the early 60's to grab those with the requisite educational qualifications but to old for Fisgard.
> 
> Harry


Ahhh - "Made in Hong Kong" stamped on your derrier!! :lol:

Got to agree, pinkies were always better at bridge :twisted: (strangely, I was taught to play by an LEM(A) who kicked my rear regularly when I got the bidding wrong!!), altho' I haven't played in years.

Keith


----------



## Spacerunner

*Re: HMS PROTECTOR Falklands 1967*



Mulie said:


> [align=justify:e5df1c3830]
> 
> Warm Greetings to you 'Spacerunner'
> 
> On Googling the above subject, found link to 'motorhomefacts.com', scrolling down found your fine self.
> 
> Am trying to re-establish contact with dear friends, met on board 'Protector', whilst she docked in Montevideo, during the sixties.
> 
> As a fellow camper, was wondering if you might kindly like to aid in my quest.
> 
> Waiting for the perpetual rain to quit so can get into the beloved ancient"Candy", drive up to Devizes campsite and then cycle along the Kennet & Avon Canal.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Mulie at Sandback[/align:e5df1c3830]


PM sent


----------



## arturusuk

*Ex Forces Motorhomers Reunited*

My twopenneth for what its worth

Joined Royal Navy as JEM

1952-1953 HMS Collingwood (Initial training)

1953 HMS Defiance

1953-1954 HMS Eagle (Med)

1954 HMS Orian

1955-1956 HMS Loch Killin

1956 HMS Orian

1956 HMS Drake

1956 HMS Ranpura (Malta)

1956-1957 HMS Lofoten (Malta)

1957-1958 HMS Ranpura (Malta)

1958-1959 HMS Ausonia (Malta)

1959 HMS Collingwood (LEM Course)

1960 HMS Plover

1960-1962 HMS Tamar/HMS Damerham/HMS Dufton (Hong Kong/Singapore)

1962-1963 HMS Collingwood (PO Course)

1963-1965 HMS Vidal (West Indies)

1965-1966 HMS Vernon

1966---Time Expired and left for civvy street as A/CPO

Regards to all

BrianM


----------



## THEPOET

Read the first page and thought i aint gonna read the whole ten pages at the moment (at work and no time)

but a quick precis of my RAF Service as follows:

Jan 75 RAF Swinderby basic trn
Drv Trn at St Athan (2Wks)
RAF Newton, RAF Police Trade Trn 
RAF Scampton (Vulcans)
76-79 RAF Bruggen RAFG (Jaguars)
79-80 RAF Odiham (Puma, Chinook and Wessex)
81-86 RAF Cottesmore (TTTE Tornado) Promoted Sub Cpl
86-90 RAF Laarbruch RAFG (Tornado) Promoted Sgt
90-91 RAF Staxton Wold SNCO i/c RAFP 
91-93 RAF Gutersloh RAFG P&SS(NG)
93-95 CSDE RAF Swanton Morley SNCO i/c RAFP 
95-98 RAF Halton RAFP School Cse Design Team/CSy Instr
98-00 RAF Cranwell P&SS(CR)
00-Aug 02 RAF Marham and discharge.

Det's include;

1 Night in Edmonton Canada
1 week in Washington DC
2 4mth dets Falkland Isles
1 week in Cyprus
1 weekend in Malta
1 month in Southern Italy (Aug! a trifle warm!)

Resettlement gave me PSV and LGV licenses and I now work at RAF Lakenheath as a Vehicle Operator.


----------



## misty1

Joined Royal Signals in 1972 (Catterick)

1972-1973 Trade Training at 224 Signal Squadron (Loughborough)
1973-75 9 Signal Regiment (Cyprus) Turkish Invasion 1974
1976-1979 - 13 Signal Regiment (on the dutch border with W Germany
1979-1982 - 9 Signal Regiment (again)
1982-1985 - 13 Signal Regiment (again)
1985-1987 - 9 Signal Regiment (again)
1987-1990 - 14 Signal Regiment ( Germany)
1990-1994 - Comms and Security Group (UK) Loughborough
1994 - Finito then to civvy street (Security Manager - Not to be recommended) - Joined the TA the day after my last day in the regulars so not a day of broken service.

1996 - 2000 - Asked to go back in for 6 months! 4 years later got out again. JSIO - Ashford, Kent

Still in the TA 38 years all told next month. Glutton for punishment.

Also tours of duty in NI, Belize, Falklands, Bosnia, Kosovo and first gulf war.

Also attachments in Australia and Kuwait. (rough aint it)

Loved and still loving every minute of it. Great still being able to have contact with mates who I joined up with all those years ago.
Its oh so easy to lose contact with your old pals.


----------



## JohnH

lookback said:


> Any MHF members served in the Royal Army Medical Corps?
> C heers Ian


I did but I probably had the shortest service of all of these illustrious people.
Joined RAMC Apprentice College in Church Crookham in March 1960
Discharged January 1961.

Honourably I should add. I was only 4ft 11in. tall and the rucksacks they gave me to carry weighed more than me. The training nearly killed me. So they discharged me.

I did grow in size two years later to six feet.


----------



## brillopad

joined the sea cadets at 11 and left at 14, does that count. dennis


----------



## JockandRita

brillopad said:


> joined the sea cadets at 11 and left at 14, does that count. dennis


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## Fairportgoer

Good evening,

My short but interesting career is as follows;

I joined the Army 5 days after leaving school in 1982 (what a wake up call that was!!!).

1982. Junior leaders Regiment, Royal Corps of Transport (RCT) Also Bugler in Regimental Band. Colerne Nr Bath.

1984 76 Sqn, 4 Armoured Division Transport Regiment RCT Minden, Germany. Radio Operator.

1986 May-Oct Fort Whiterock, West Belfast, Northern Ireland.

1986 (Nov)-1987 (May) Airport Camp Belize, Central America.

1987-Dec 1988 Back to 76 Sqn 4 ADTR Minden. Regimental Signals Instructor.

Got fed up and disillusioned so bought myself out for £850 (Small price for freedom!).

I have no regrets. Only great memories and fantastic comrades.

Regards

Dean


----------



## JLO

Joined RAF as an apprentice Eng Tech P

RAF Halton 71 -73
RAF Coningsby Engine Bay 73 -76
RAF Wildenwrath AESF 76 - 76
RAF Bruggen 431 MU 76 - 79
RAF Wattisham ASF 79 -79
RAF Wattisham 56 Sqn 79 - 84
RAF Honington IX Sqn 84 -86
RAF Bruggen IX Sqn 86 -90
RAF Honington Prop Flight 90 -93
RAF Lossiemouth Prop Flight 93 - 97
RAF Coningsby ASF 97 - 02

Retired as Chf Tech at age 47 still live near Coningsby.

Worked on Phantoms and Tornado

Son born at RAF Wegberg 1987, understand it is no longer there now. 

The wife worked at Coningsby for SHASO and then in Resettlement and Education Flight between 1999 and 2004.

Ted


----------



## Spacerunner

As a spin off from this thread I have been contacted by a friend of HMS Protector.

This ship's association is very active even though the Protector went to the 'big-razor-blade-factory-in-the-sky' way back in the late '70s.

It appeared that this lady and her family met the ship in Monte Video during one of its routine visits and made the acquaintance of some crew members and became very good friends. The Protector was the RN's ice patrol ship then, doing the same job as the later and better known Endurance.

Anyways this lady had some how come across this thread and reference to my time spent on Protector. I was able to point her in the direction of our President and Archivist.

The excellent outcome was that this thread was responsible for re-uniting some very old friends who last met back in 1967.

Now I'm feeling all warm and glowy inside.....Happy Easter everyone!!


----------



## Nick5912

*Not expecting many likes!!!!*
Her Majesty's Royal Air Force Police

1983 RAF Swinderby (Basic Training)
1983 RAF St. Athan {Driver Training)
1983 RAF Newton (Police Trade Training)
1983 - '84 RAF Marham (Tornado's (617sqn) and Victor K2's)
1984 - '88 RAF Bishops Court (Radar Stn, Northern Ireland)
1988 - PVR
1988 - 2016 West Midlands Fire Service.

Det's 
1984 RAF St. Athan (Adv. MC Training)
1984 & '85 USAF Greenham Common
1985 RAF Brize Norton (ATS)
1985 Gibraltar
1985 RAF Belize
1986 RAF Trudos

Amazing how things like this fire up the old memories!


----------



## xgx

Tried to find the old one too Pete, there was a contact who new of a mutual friend... makes yer wonder who's still breathing 

CRMP 1963-1973
Herford (4Div Pro Coy)
Berlin (promotion course)
Tidworth (5Bde Pro Unit)
Colchester (156 Pro Coy)
xxxxxxxxxx 1 Regt

Almost went to Holton but the family wouldn't sign the papers


----------



## powerplus

hi all

dad was in the forces for a long time and i was lucky to follow him around

he was in the royal horse guards

anyone from the horse guards on here ?

dad was in the war but did not say much about but towards the end he did tell me about some events

he was part of an advance party that would go and scout the enemy lines for intel one time they were alongside a hedge when on the other side a train stopped and it had a massive cannon on it luckily it moved on after a minute or two

after the war he met mum a german girl from near cologne and the result was us three boys

unfortunately they are both gone now but i do remember dad showing me a crossroads in bruhl near cologne where a huge hole was dug and hundreds of confiscated weapons were dumped in it and driven over with a tank 
before filling it in

barry 

we lived in

combermere barracks windsor around 1956

Nicosia cyprus around 1959

windsor 2 more times

gutaslow germany

senalager germany

herford germany 2x

bordon hants

it was a great time for us kids as the forces families were treated really well and the squaddies under dad were like big brothers to me





good times

barry


----------



## HermanHymer

How many of us 'sprang' from chance wartime meetings????

Dad had just been recruited into the RAF and was billeted in a house? Apartment? (With bay windows) In a side road off the beach front road in Morecombe .

One of the lads rushed in with the exciting news "there's a gorgeous blonde chick brushing her hair in the window next door." ( Or however they used to phrase it in the early 40's.)... and the rest is history. Here I am ... 2nd of 3.

Dad became an airframe mechanic and travelled to Canada, Ceylon (Sri Lanka) Cocos Islands and some others. Blonde hair from my Mum and travel bug from my Dad.


----------



## HermanHymer

Oh yes and my son's a Aircraft Engineer with a passion for vintage aircraft. Cell memory?


----------



## GMJ

Both my late parents were in the RAF in the late 1940's/early 50's. That is where they met. They were both fitters.

I still have a photo of their wedding day with my old man in his uniform. They were based at St Athan initially and then my old man got posted to RAF Changi in Singapore. They took my oldest brother with them and my next oldest brother was born out there.

I still have my fathers medal and a photo of my mother sitting on a Spitfire with two other WRAFs.:smile2:

His dad served in the Bucks regiment in WW2 (I still have his medals too and the box they came in) and my mothers father served on the western front in WW1 in the artillery.

My son is applying for the British Army in November and hopefully going to get into Sandhurst. He hopes to get into the Welsh Guards.

Graham :smile2:


----------

